# Moving to the US on a Student Visa? Can my girlfriend come too?



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi guys!

Basically I want to move to the US in the future from the UK, but I've heard there are limited options.

I want to apply for a Student Visa and study at college in the US, before trying to find an employer who could potentially get me a green card. By this time me and my girlfriend will probably be either married or engaged.

Would my girlfriend have to also apply for a student visa, or would she be allowed to come with me without one?

We are new to this so just trying to get as much information as possible for the future!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Legally married spouse, yes.


----------



## worldofrhodes (Nov 20, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Legally married spouse,


That's fantastic thanks very much for your help!


----------

